# What Watch To Start The Long Weekends With?



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

Since the holidays are here and today is the last day at work before them, what watch do you wear to start holidays with?

As I have presentations to keep today I'll fly below the radar (no bling what so ever for me today, they consider me flamboyant as I am anyway and I need to get rid of that "rockstar" image they have build for me). I hate these days, loads of presure building up since if all goes well my financial crisis is over for the year if not I'm back at starting grid and all the work done with in last couple of months have been in vain.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm starting with my Ploprof on a grey zulu.


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm starting the day with this one










(hurray last day for 5 whole days!)

Then for the evening


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Wearing this today,










but going on my jollies on Saturday so I wll be taking the ones below


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Alright for some no days off for me

Working wearing this Tudor Oyster Prince


----------



## bazman (Jan 10, 2009)

This will start the long weekend off for me. 










Cheers,

Barry


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Start the day with this Citizen Promaster Aqualand but will change when a strap arrives in the post today to something a bit better.

Alasdair


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

I think this one today


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Wearing the Breitling Premier today 



















Kelek cal 10000/B40, 38 jewels


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I bought this from Ebay a while ago, bad, out of picture and poor description. Its a Bulova Millenia perpetual calendar. Although it was pretty cheap to pick up there were two VERY bad scratches on the domed sapphire crystal. I did think about simply relisting it straight back on the bay but my step-son saw it and fell in love with the busy face, even more so when he found the watch was 'born' the same year he was. Wanting to encourage the lad I promised him I wasn't going to sell this one and went about getting it repaired.

Bulova in the UK are less than helpful, if my total experience of Bulova was due to the customer service I saw in the UK I'd not touch another of their products. But its not, so I packed my watch up and posted it off to Germany. German Bulova are fantastic, my only criticism is that they require payment from the UK by Bank Transfer, not a cheap option for UK customers. I had Bulova fit a new crystal, service the watch (while it was there) and fit a new battery. I can't remember the exact cost so I'll not quote it, but the bank transfer costs added almost 50% to the cost, that I do remember!

Once the watch came back and I tried it on I found that it was a really comfortable wear, so now its gets regularly worn.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

50th anniversary with sapphire. Full size Speedy


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

feenix said:


>


Very nice looking watch indeed. Different from the norm.

Alasdair


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Been wearing this so far as I had to fix a tap (which is surprisingly practical for me):










Marathon SAR

Just switching over to this, though:










MkII Vantage


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Alas said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


And gadgety, don't forget gadgety.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Wearing my Seiko Flightmaster for work.










Than I'll be swapping between these two over the weekend.

RLT 15










RLT Prototype P.XIIV.










I'm hoping that the new bracelet for it will arrive on Saturday.


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Something green for me


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one today.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

wearing this today decorating the kitchen.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Off to deliver some work to Motor Cycle News and get the car washed ready for the weekend!!

Think I'll pop this beauty on


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Wearing this nos Omax auto at the moment.


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

As with Griff on this one.... the 50th Ann.

Just banging this on for the holiday season.










The manual wind always makes me feel wanted.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive been wearing this for the past few days and will continue that over the weekend on a cheap woven nato...


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Griff said:


> 50th anniversary with sapphire. Full size Speedy


Ain't that a hesalite crystal Griff? But I always stand to be corrected....and usually am :lol:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I've already planned my weekend out! :lol:

*Today and tomorrow:*










*Saturday* to watch Liverpool v Blackburn (with Jas)










*Sunday* (oldie just for Mach)










*Monday* to watch Celtic Crusaders v Harliquins










...i know, its sad isn't it!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Strap arrived from Rich at lunchtime so now have a Toshi made specifically for the Capeland S XXL. Just a quick pic but I think it suits it perfectly. Cheers for the suggestion Rich and a great strap. :thumbsup:

Alasdair


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Alas said:


> Strap arrived from Rich at lunchtime so now have a Toshi made specifically for the Capeland S XXL. Just a quick pic but I think it suits it perfectly. Cheers for the suggestion Rich and a great strap. :thumbsup:
> 
> Alasdair


I had a quick play with Jason's (ooh errr) last weekend! - what a superb watch which (with all due respects ) you can't really appreciate in a photograph - nice catch Alas :yes:

Edit: Although does yours have a differendt hand-set to Jase/Rich's?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL @ the eternal 'handset question' for the B&M


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Got this one on at the moment change it later


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Excellent Alasdair!!! Welcome to the Capeland Toshi Club...we'll need to update our group photo. How does Key West in May sound? 

Now, by the "eternal handset question" do we mean the "are they grey or are they black?" question? Yup...I asked the same thing. :lol:

Anyway, this is on my wrist today...

*IWC Aquatimer 3536-01*










...off to the final hockey game of the season for my sorry Tampa Bay Lightning tonight. :cry2:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Business as usual today.










Later,

William


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> Excellent Alasdair!!! Welcome to the Capeland Toshi Club...we'll need to update our group photo. How does Key West in May sound?


Key West in May sounds fantastic. Sadly I would have to bring the wife though :lol: :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

grant1967 said:


> Alright for some no days off for me
> 
> Working wearing this Tudor Oyster Prince


Very,very nice, strangely enough I`ve been wearing these two all day...

*Tudor Oyster-Prince 34 7909, cal. 390 17 jewels(?) circa 1950s (?) & Rolex Oysterdate Precision 6694, cal.1225 17 Jewels c.1968.*












thunderbolt said:


> RLT Prototype P.XIIV.


It`s the `Prototype XIIV` hence `P.XIIV`  :tongue2:


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Christopher Ward C8 today.


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Boxbrownie said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > 50th anniversary with sapphire. Full size Speedy
> ...


Correction on it's way Boxbrownie mate... :lol:

The 2007 Speedmaster 50th Anniversary 'Patch' is on a limited run... and has a Sapphire with a Lemania working.

Greg.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Sekonda.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

bit of an alpha week this week.

the 24hour today










and the op tomorrow as will be getting all physical for a change at work.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

IWC 3713 Doppelchronograph


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

No bank holiday here in France until Monday!

Wearing the Sinn U1 tonight










Paul


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> grant1967 said:
> 
> 
> > Alright for some no days off for me
> ...


Thanks Mac, I'll get it right one day.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Long weekend? :huh:

Im working tomorrow, no extra money, no extra holiday day 

Changed to this after the usual work G-Shock, poor thing had died.. :cry2:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

these 2 will be getting an airing this weekend, ollech and wajs prototype and dunhill auto chrono


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Today it was this:


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

Since my meeting went as planned and I'll be getting a nice paycheck next month, I changed to this:










Althou that still remains for sale (since there's two watches waiting to be paid and those ain't waiting for long)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The best I can do with the Capeland handset description is I say they are 'black chrome'


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Love your new sig, Jason.

Couldn't resist doing a search of course, and found the word "''lumpenly" was used only that one time throughout the entire history of this fine forum.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im not surprised, Is it even a real word?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

I ain't the one to ask...I don't speak the language. 

EDIT: If not, it should be. :yes:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Well I have started with my 3536


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

Travel to my home town for the weekend, took only one watch...was an easy choice


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> Love your new sig, Jason.
> 
> Couldn't resist doing a search of course, and found the word "''lumpenly" was used only that one time throughout the entire history of this fine forum.





jasonm said:


> Im not surprised, Is it even a real word?





SharkBike said:


> I ain't the one to ask...I don't speak the language.
> 
> EDIT: If not, it should be. :yes:


It's a very clever extension of the noun "lump" _a piece or mass of solid matter without regular shape or of no particular shape_

and the adjective "lumpen" _Of or relating to dispossessed, often displaced people who have been cut off from the socioeconomic class with which they would ordinarily be identified _

In this context a huge, funny shaped true diver's watch no longer being used for it's intended purpose or design!

or I just made it up h34r:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thought I,d give this a run out for a few hours.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I've been wearing my 007 whilst i've been in the Lakes for a few days. Had a go on the Go Ape course at Whinlatter... in the mad wind and sideways rain. My hands will stop shaking any day now. Great fun, scared the crap out of me though.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

O&W M2










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

I've finally had a chance to resize my RLT11

So, freshly set to the correct date and time, its on my wrist for its inaugural visit to the Red Lion epsi:


----------



## dougal74 (Oct 5, 2006)

Do you remember the truly nasty bracelet this came on...










Well the X-33 now has some proper Omega underwear...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Stanford said:


> IWC 3713 Doppelchronograph


OOoohhhhh


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

This for today


----------



## Mr Bee (Feb 13, 2009)

Toshi said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > IWC 3713 Doppelchronograph
> ...


OOOOooooooohhhhhhh indeed....... thats very nice! :wub:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> *and the adjective "lumpen" Of or relating to dispossessed, often displaced people who have been cut off from the socioeconomic class with which they would ordinarily be identified *


Shouldn`t that be_*..." *_*lumpen*_*" Of or relating to dispossessed, often displaced people who have been cut off from the reality with which sane people would ordinarily be identified"*_ ?







:rofl:



NEXT!! :doctor:


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

New arrival - Orient Star "Revolver".










Cheers,

Guy


----------

